# System auf SD card bzw. CF Card updaten

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte mir hier ein besonders leises System, welches nur als Terminalserver Client läuft auf eine SD Card oder CF Card packen.

Um Schreibzugriffe zu minimieren möchte ich Updates in einer virtuellen Maschine einspielen, dann das Image auf die CF Card kopieren. Welchen Kartenleser kann ich nehmen, damit ich die CF Card als Festplatte  gemounted bekomme wie bei meinem IDE CF Adapter. Möchte nicht jedes mal den Rechner neu starten um den Adapter anzuklemmen.

G. R.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Gehts dir nur um die Schreibzugriffe beim emergen? Wenn ja, dann pack einfach /var/tmp/protage in den RAM. Das geht halt auch nur wenn die Kiste genug hat.

Außerdem wird nicht fast jede CF Karte als Block device erkannt? USB zu CF kann man doch auch mounten.

Sebastian

----------

## Tinitus

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Gehts dir nur um die Schreibzugriffe beim emergen? Wenn ja, dann pack einfach /var/tmp/protage in den RAM. Das geht halt auch nur wenn die Kiste genug hat.
> 
> Außerdem wird nicht fast jede CF Karte als Block device erkannt? USB zu CF kann man doch auch mounten.
> ...

 

Hallo,

kann es sein, daß der Adapter kein SDHC kann?

Kann zwar Partitionen anlegen, doch leider werden diese nicht gespeichert...keine Fehlermeldung. Schreibschutz ist natürlich OFF.

Die Größe wird korrekt angezeigt.

Irgendwo habe ich gefunden, daß er von SD Card booten kann? Also von SDHC nicht?

Der CF Adapter funktioniert. Habe jedoch nur 4GB CF Karte. Das reicht mir nicht so ganz.

G. R.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Du solltest wenigstens aufschreiben welchen Adapter du hast.

Prinzipiell sollte dem nicht im Wege stehen. Mit welchem Program legst du die Partitionen an?

Sebastian

----------

## Tinitus

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Du solltest wenigstens aufschreiben welchen Adapter du hast.
> 
> Prinzipiell sollte dem nicht im Wege stehen. Mit welchem Program legst du die Partitionen an?
> ...

 

Hallo,

ja sorry, war wohl ein wenig hektisch gestern. Es ist ein:

ST4010 SD/SDHC-to-IDE-Adapter [1558]

Versuche die Partitionen mit fdisk oder cfdisk anzulegen.

G. R.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Dann sollte der SDHC können.

Du legst die Partition mit fdisk an und gehst dann mit w aus fdisk raus?

Was passiert dann wenn du mit fdisk wieder auf die Karte gehst? Stimmt dann die Partitionstabelle?

Was sagt dmesg nachdem du mit w aus fdisk raus bist?

Sebastian

----------

